# Looking for GMs/Switch partners for NSFW rps



## Carlos Thadeu (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm new to the forum but not new to rp. I've been rping for 7-8 years now and I'm still looking for good partners since most abandon me for nothing.

F-list - Warning

My prefs and current ideas are here. I can also play female if needed and if you want me to dom/pred you, I can, but I will have to ask the same in return

As for where, it can be or in skype (cthadeu2 (Carlos Thadeu)) or Discord (Carlos Thadeu #2160). Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Fenrir_Shadowfang (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello there Carlos. It seems you are in luck. I have 3.5 years as a Dungeons and Dragons GM and absolutely love the school idea on your f-list. I also prefer to use Skype where I can be found by looking for the Username Fenrir Shadowfang. I do sometimes need breaks to cool down and or come up with more ideas, but I also will let you know if I need to. If you wouldn't mind playing a female, herm, or even a male-herm or wouldn't mind having your character changed in game, perhaps with each time you get preyed on, your character changes somehow.

Let me know if interested and we can work things out, I'm sure.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 7, 2017)

I wouldn't mind a CB as an rp partner


----------

